
A Free Coding Curriculum for Beginners - meow_mix
https://medium.com/swlh/a-free-coding-curriculum-for-beginners-5f16c948e7b4
======
farisjarrah
> Free Coding Curriculum for Beginners

Behind a Medium login/pay wall...

~~~
meow_mix
This is a good point.

Couple reasons for this: * Medium alg prioritizes metered stories * "The
startup" publication wants you to publish metered stories

I'll repost to my personal website though--thanks for the callout

